# [SOLVED] iptables + l7filter + kernel

## JarekG

Hi,

I've got a problem with enabling l7filter. I installed l7layer with protocols, I have inside the kernel l7filter options but when I add it and try to compile i've got a error message:

```
net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:575: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:576: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c: In function 'layer7_cleanup_proc':

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:585: error: 'proc_net' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:585: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:585: error: for each function it appears in.)

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c: In function 'layer7_init_proc':

net/netfilter/xt_layer7.c:592: error: 'proc_net' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [net/netfilter/xt_layer7.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/netfilter] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

My kernel version is 2.6.24-rc2. 

Do you know what version of kernel it is working on ? Or how to solve that problem ?

Thx for any help and advices. 

Best regards, 

JarekG

----------

## JarekG

I did it. 

The problem was the kernel I used was not supported. 

Here is a l7filter website where is written what kernel is supported in patching - compiling - working

http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/kernelcompat

but... unfortunately...Gentoo is not so perfect to automatic patch and compile l7filter alone with other kernel. For now it`s working only on 2.6.23.1 version. We must patch and compile kernel and iptables ourself. For those who don`t know how to do it is a howto site on the l7filter project webpage.

Still winning with Gentoo  :Razz: .

Have fun with l7filter and packet shaping  :Smile: .

----------

